# Partage écran sur TV samsung en Wifi



## maouex (25 Juillet 2011)

Comme indiqué dans le titre je cherche à partagé l'écran de mon Macbook Pro avec ma télévision Samsung D6500 qui intègre le wifi, j'arrive à partager des fichiers mais je ne parviens pas à avoir directement l'écran de mon Mac sur ma télévision.
Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide 

Mallory


----------



## Oizo (25 Juillet 2011)

Avoir directement l'écran du Mac sur ton TV par wifi n'est pas possible, elle peut juste lire les fichiers multimédias présents sur le Mac par le partage de fichiers.


----------

